# Eaton winch



## G Jackson (Dec 20, 2010)

Hello all. I have been getting my new toy ready to play. 82 TJ with a 453 and a powershift. I have a question about the winch. It is an eaton. On 1 side there is a grease nipple, which I have researched needs very little lube. On the other side there is a fill plug at the top, and a removable vented plug about halfway up the winch. I am assuming this is a level plug and there should be gear oil in here? I haven't had much luck searching, or finding a service manual. TThanks in advance Gerry


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 21, 2010)

If I had to guess, I'd say you're right. Fill it up till it starts to run out the side port and call it good.

Got any pics of the beast to share? Video would be even better, love that Detroit 2 stroker sound. What sort of PS trans are ya using?


----------



## G Jackson (Dec 21, 2010)

Not real sure what ps it is. I am just going through it now. It is a 3 spd. Definately a beast and it should be an asset in getting up a few cord for my outdoor boiler! Hopefully get some video. Yes it is a screamer!


----------

